

Show HN: a color game playable by color blind players too - duopixel
http://color.method.ac

======
ars
I _REALLY_ don't like how when your are running out of time it becomes
virtually impossible to see the color you are supposed to match since it
becomes smaller and smaller.

And as a game it's not really fun - it's basically pixel hunting.

Also, the score page is rather poor: <http://imgur.com/sFniA> the "10" is cut
off, and you can't read the text on the top right since it's the same color as
the overall score.

However, all that said, more games (and programmers) should be aware of color
blindness - it's not as rare as people think.

~~~
duopixel
I'm used to be around programmers, and I appreciate their directness, but your
comment comes off a bit grating.

It looks like your screen size is slightly less than 1024, and that your
default sans-serif font is quite wide. Are you playing on a Netbook under
linux? The layout is truly flexible and the game is programmed to adjust to
the screen size, but there is only so much I can do before the layout breaks.

Re: time running out - it is a penalization for taking so long to do it.

~~~
ars
> but your comment comes off a bit grating.

I realized that after posting it, so I added the last paragraph to soften it
slightly. I didn't have time to think how to soften it better.

> Are you playing on a Netbook under linux?

Nope, a completely ordinary install of debian on a desktop. No special
settings, so special fonts, just whatever is installed by default.

> The layout is truly flexible and the game is programmed to adjust to the
> screen size, but there is only so much I can do before the layout breaks.

I run into this all the time, and designers don't like it, but fonts vary on
the net, and you have to design a lot more flexibility than you think. I'm not
going to be the only one with a setup like this (although I may be the only
one who told you).

> Re: time running out - it is a penalization for taking so long to do it.

That violates a key design principle I have for games: In a bad game, the
better you do the easier the game becomes. It's very common - do well, you get
rewarded with points, or special weapons. Unfortunately it makes for a
terrible game - either you do well, i.e. it's easy for you, and then gets even
easier - but you don't need it, so you are bored. Or you do poorly, so it gets
harder, which makes you do worse and you hate the game.

In a proper game exactly the opposite happens, if you do poorly the games
makes things easier for you so you enjoy it more. Your score might be worse,
but the actual gameplay is easier.

So reverse the timer - start it small, and make it get larger as time passes.
Your players will enjoy the game more, and that is the ultimate goal.

------
kurtvarner
Thank you for including the color blind assist. It's nice to know that
designers realize we exist.

------
bobds
Sidenote: The popular game League of Legends recently released a special mode
for colour-blind players.

------
denzil_correa
It's good to know people designing specific solutions for people with colored
vision. Thank You.

------
iusable
Wow, great job! Surprisingly addictive.

~~~
v33ra
And the complimentary round is really challenging.

Good work.

------
atomicdog
Thanks for considering colourblind people

